# MegaWorldHosting releases new design



## jclutter (May 4, 2015)

MegaWorldHosting has released a new web design will updated information and a new logo.  Please check it out at http://www.megaworldhosting.com


----------



## KwiceroLTD (May 4, 2015)

Translation:

"We were shopping at themeforest again, enjoy this generic theme!"


----------



## drmike (May 4, 2015)

I am not going to shred the template.   Seen it a bunch of times back when break dancing was still popular.  Not as-if I'd roll out rapidly anything better, nope. 



> 99.999% Uptime
> 
> Our guarantee is that you will experience 99.999% up-time for all power, network, and climate control system


That's where I put my log down.   Bold uptime claim, real bold.

So I went reading the Terms of Service, because that's how I spend my drinking time.

• 100% network uptime
• One day credit for each hour of network downtime
• • One day credit for each 1% of packet loss
• • One day credit for each additional 3 ms of latency
*(3 ms MORE than WHAT and from where?)*


• 100% power uptime via utility feeds, UPS, and/or generator
• One day credit for each hour of power downtime

• 100% server uptime.

 

But then I get to this... 

*"Failure of access circuits to the MegaWorldHosting Network, unless such failure is caused solely by*

*MegaWorldHosting;"*

and...

*It will be at MegaWorldHosting’ sole
discretion to determine fault and identify failure to perform under the obligations of this SLA.*

*--------- snip snip snip ----------*

I hate to be Debbie Downer, but this is one of those oh yeah right moments.

So is it 99.999% or 100%????   

Please spend more time on your website and shaping things before sending it off to the Wall Street Journal for breaking press.


----------



## KwiceroLTD (May 4, 2015)

drmike said:


> I am not going to shred the template.   Seen it a bunch of times back when break dancing was still popular.  Not as-if I'd roll out rapidly anything better, nope.
> 
> That's where I put my log down.   Bold uptime claim, real bold.
> 
> ...


1 day credit for latency? Okay, so if my server is down I'm connecting from Syria and pinging the shit out of it. Let's round to a year free?


----------



## KuJoe (May 4, 2015)

FYI - Your website says 99.99% uptime guarantee for a 1GB plan or larger. Definitely confusing.


----------



## jclutter (May 4, 2015)

Thank you for all the comments and constructive criticism.


----------



## drmike (May 4, 2015)

Fix the loose ends, truly.   Most guys could do alright if they'd polish the stuff.. I don't mean design really - not usually.

Loose words, inconsistent stuff, often sloppiness.


----------



## DomainBop (May 5, 2015)

> • 100% network uptime
> 
> 
> • One day credit for each hour of network downtime
> ...


I'd like that SLA as a buyer until the provider went bankrupt and I had to find a new provider . 

Softlayer and Singlehop, among others, have 100% network uptime SLA's but the key difference between them and you is they own their own datacenters.  If you rent or colo in someone else's DC you don't have the same degree of control (even if you deal with the DC directly) and there could be circumstances/delays beyond your control since you're relying on a 3rd party which could make your 100% SLA guarantees very costly.


----------



## al3xt (May 5, 2015)

drmike said:


> Fix the loose ends, truly.   Most guys could do alright if they'd polish the stuff.. I don't mean design really - not usually.
> 
> Loose words, inconsistent stuff, often sloppiness.


Agreed with that, glad OP could take it positively. But accepting them positively and actually fixing it is different. So, go fix them.


----------



## NetDepot-KH (May 5, 2015)

It look like from some of the templates with some amendment?


----------



## Licensecart (May 6, 2015)

Fed up with these pathetic websites... Why buy the same old template billions of small webhosts use? Why not buy a "Unique" or make one? You just look like a small boring web host I wouldn't touch with a ten foot barge pole.


----------



## OnMichael (May 6, 2015)

Licensecart said:


> Fed up with these pathetic websites... Why buy the same old template billions of small webhosts use? Why not buy a "Unique" or make one? You just look like a small boring web host I wouldn't touch with a ten foot barge pole.


 +1 Would never buy anything there.

Has anyone ever heard of "MegaWorldHosting" before?

This Website Template is being used by far too many hosters out there. Besides that I think it is not even looking good anymore (before a few years probably).

Also the contents of the site itself (like uptime information drmike said) do not make any good good impression to me. Also those other threads from him (like how to install wowza, what is ddos protection and what is virtuozzo core) seem more like "oh im gonna do some website and be some web host by tomorrow" and "lets start random threads to increase my posts here".


----------



## raindog308 (May 6, 2015)

OnMichael said:


> Has anyone ever heard of "MegaWorldHosting" before?


I figured it was Kim Dotcom's latest venture.


----------



## KwiceroLTD (May 6, 2015)

raindog308 said:


> I figured it was Kim Dotcom's latest venture.


That made me laugh my ass off in the middle of my office and had people loooking at me.


----------



## securewebcloud (Jul 19, 2015)

whoa


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 19, 2015)

securewebcloud said:


> whoa


Way to get that post count up, we await your spam.

EDIT: Looks like we didn't have to wait very long and neither could you.


----------



## securewebcloud (Jul 19, 2015)

this is too much


----------



## securewebcloud (Jul 19, 2015)

jclutter said:


> MegaWorldHosting has released a new web design will updated information and a new logo.  Please check it out at http://www.megaworldhosting.com


 @jclutter I will be glad to assist you with some design input if you need


----------



## Scopehosts (Jul 21, 2015)

Buying the same template as many new webhosters wont serve any fast business improvements. But for sure you will get fast critics from fellow vpsboard members.


----------

